# Gloucester 145 Microskiff?



## captharry (Jun 2, 2008)

I lurk on these boards quite a bit. You guys have some great ideas on skiff stuff. (I love some of the poling platforms you guys have) I recently purchased a Gloucester 145(14.5 ft) with an Evinrude 15. I believe the hull/motor year is around 1982 or 84, and no longer made. 
So is this considered a micro skiff? Am I allowed here? 
Some pics of before I bought it, I've removed all of the PVC rod holders.
















































Just after I got her in the water, and moved the gas tank forward.
















Her first VA Reds,
























With just me and WOT, 23.5mph, cruise at 16-19mph.
With two and full of gear, WOT 19mph, cruise at 13-15mph. 
All day running covered 30 miles of Virginia back country on about 4 gallons of gas.  For now, I am useing a poor mans poling platform,(Cooler on the back bench seat) and she poles pretty good and farely skinny, maybe 4 inches. I might try moving up to a 25hp motor, but funds are nixing that for now, and the transom already sits a little low for me.(Although I did find a Tohatsu 25 recently pretty cheap, current motor is 74 pounds Tohatsu is 102 right?) She has a pretty smooth ride, but a little wet with 2 and gear aboard, still trying to balnce her out right. Do to the amount of deadrise she has, she is pretty tippy, but no one has fallen off yet. Yet :
So whatya think? Microskiff or not? 
Keep up the awesome posts.
Later, Harry


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Looks like a fiberglass jon boat! Nice boat!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

neat little skiff, catches reds on fly too? Can't beat that.  Welcome aboard, you'll fit in just fine around here.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, I say welcome to the forum. I haven't read up on all the by-laws and qualifications lately to truly deem your vessel a microskiff, but if it feels small, it probably is.

BTW, those yankee red looks alot like the ones we catch. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] 

Its tippy, powered by 15 HP (maybe even 25), looks narrow, drafts skinny, wet ride ;D You are gonna fit in just fine with that boat. 

Always cool to to see something that has not shown up around here before. [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow just realized your in VA too  Thats cool. I had no idea you guys were fly fishing for reds up there. 

I can not believe this site is getting so much attention outside of Florida.


----------



## captharry (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellas!!
I found this site a couple of years ago when I had a Gheenoe, and again recently looking for poling platform designs.
Yes, we get reds up here.  We also get specs, cobia, etc.... The big red are here right now as well, but it's a bait dunking affair in deep water; although, I've heard old school rumors of them coming into the back country for crabs.  I just started really putting some time into exploring the back country on the Virginia Eastern Shore. Google link to the area, http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=37.158401,-75.891495&spn=0.180314,0.319977&t=h&z=12 Mostly around the Smith Island area and North for right now, but will move further North later in the summer in search of the ellusive Virginia Tarpon.
The area is a huge, shallow area. I needed something light that I could pull over sand bars or off of oyster/clam beds, but still be able to jump across open ocean inlets and handle a fair amount of chop. When I ran across this one, she seemed to fit the bill. 
Thanks again for the welcome, and I'll post any changes I make to her.
Later, Harry


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Great first post and with pic's...nice skiff looks big for 14 ft. keep them comming and I'll have a dark rum on the rocks.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great first post and with pics no less. Welcome aboard. Kinda looks like a luCraft too come to think of it. I love that last shot with NO wind. Some days what I wouldn't give for that!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome CaptHarry! Cool lookin' little boat, and great 
first post! [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. That looks like a microskiff to me.

My wife's family lives in Chesapeake (Great Bridge). I get up there fairly often and have done a little bit of fishing...mostly just freshwater though.


----------

